# July 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

27.It's Not About the Cookies-KA Thompson 332 Pgs 4,700 Loc (7/1/11-7/7/11)      
28.Unbroken-Laura Hillenbrand 496 pgs 9,328 Loc (7/7/11-7/16/11)     
29.The Love Goddess' Cooking School-Melissa Senate 352 pgs 4,311 Loc (7/16/11-7/21/11)     
30.Out of My Mind-Sharon M Draper 304 pgs 4,779 Loc (7/21/11-7/23/11) ;    
31.The Fixer Upper-Mary Kay Andrews 448 pgs 7,724 Loc (7/27/11-7/31/11 )


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*7/1 Lyonesse: Suldran's Garden Jack Vance 7896 loc. Fantasy Kindle 7/3 The Year of Living Biblically AJ Jacobs 6249 loc. Non Fiction Kindle 7/5 A Room With a View EM Forster 120 pp. Classics Audio 7/8 A Feast for Crows George RR Martin 15997 loc. Fantasy Kindle 7/9 Starship Troopers Robert Heinlein 4126 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 7/10 Space Junque LK Rigel 2053 loc. Romance Kindle 7/15 A Dance with Dragons George RR Martin 22110 loc. Fantasy Kindle 7/16 Back in Black John Hartness 2847 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 7/19 Changes Jim Butcher 7562 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 7/19 Childhood's End Arthur C. Clarke 224 pp. Science Fiction Audio 7/20 Summer Sisters Judy Blume 399 pp. General Fiction DTB 7/21 The Beach Street Knitting Society and Yarn Club Gil McNeil 404 pp. General Fiction DTB 7/23 The Copper Beech Maeve Binchy 391 pp. General Fiction DTB 7/25 On the Shores of the Mediterranean Eric Newby 448 pp. Travel DTB 7/26 Sundays at Tiffany's James Patterson 309 pp. General Fiction DTB 7/28 Speaker for the Dead Orson Scott Card 7675 loc. Science Fiction Kindle


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb: 13,704 locations. Begun 6/23, on location 5,088 on 7/1, completed 7/6 -- 8,616 locations read in July.
2. The Inheritance: And Other Stories by Robin Hobb: 6,615 locations. Begun 7/6, completed 7/9.
3. _The Hedge Knight_ novella by George R. R. Martin out of _Legends_ edited by Robert Silverberg: 82 pages hardcover. Begun 7/9, completed 7/9.
4. _The Sworn Sword_ novella by George R. R. Martin out of _Legends II_ edited by Robert Silverberg: 83 pages hardcover. Begun 7/10, completed 7/11.
5. A Dance with Dragons: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Five by George R. R. Margin: 22,110 locations. Begun 7/12, on location 14,359 on 7/31 -- 14,359 locations read in July.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in July: 29,590
DTB pages read in July: 165
Books read start to finish in July: 3
Books read partially in July: 2

Books completed in 2011: 22
Total locations read in 2011: 260,622
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## cagnes

*Read in July....*
                 
1. Room by Emma Donoghue (336 pages) 7/1
2. The Hellion Bride (Brides #2) by Catherine Coulter (384 pages) 7/5
3. Heartless (Parasol Protectorate #4) by Gail Carriger (400 pages) 7/8
4. A Clash of Kings (A Song of Ice and Fire #2) by George R.R. Martin (1040 pages) 7/11
5. The Texan's Dream (Texas Brothers #5) by Jodi Thomas (352 pages) 7/12
6. Revealed (The Blue Raven #1) by Kate Noble (400 pages) 7/14
7. Fallen (Fallen #1) by Lauren Kate (464 pages) 7/15
8. An Invitation to Seduction (Daughters of Fortune #4) by Lorraine Heath (384 pages) 7/16
9. Foxfire Bride by Maggie Osborne (400 pages) 7/17 
10. Silver Lining by Maggie Osborne (352 pages) 7/18
11. Shiver (The Wolves of Mercy Falls #1) by Maggie Stiefvater (400 pages) 7/19
12. Wild Man Creek (Virgin River #12) by Robyn Carr (368 pages) 7/20
13. The Summer of You (The Blue Raven #2) by Kate Noble (352 pages) 7/22
14. Daniel'S Bride by Linda Lael Miller (400 pages) 7/24
15. Dream Chaser (Dark-Hunter #14) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (384 pages) 7/26
16. When Beauty Tamed the Beast (Happily Ever Afters #2) by Eloisa James (384 pages ) 7/27
17. Hummingbird by LaVyrle Spencer (416 pages) 7/29

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
*July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages*


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm number 5! I'm number 5!

*July Book List*
1. *Midnight at the Well of Souls - Jack L. Chalker* - Science Fiction - 4917 locations - started 6/28 - finished 7/2
2. *Lyonesse: Suldrun's Garden - Jack Vance* - Fantasy - 2400 of 7850 locations - abandoned 7/2
3. *Drawn Together - Z.A. Maxwell* - m/m Romance - 6880 locations - finished 7/5
4. *Truth or Dare - Lee Brazil* - m/m Romance - 2254 locations - finished 7/5
5. *Shadow of a Dark Queen - Raymond E. Feist* - Fantasy - 7165 locations - finished 7/7
6. *Gods Behaving Badly - Marie Philips* - fantasy/humor - 5905 locations - finished 7/8
7. *Rise of a Merchant Prince - Raymond E. Feist* - Fantasy - 6468 locations - finished 7/11
8. *The American Book of the Dead - Henry Baum* - Apocalypse - 4035 locations - abandoned 7/11
9. *Rage of a Demon King - Raymond E. Feist* - Fantasy - 8801 locations - finished 7/14
10. *Exiles at the Well of Souls - Jack L. Chalker* - Science Fiction - 4590 locations - finished 7/17
11. *Rules of '48 - Jack Cady* - Historical Fiction - 3167 locations - finished 7/20
12. *Wastelands - John Joseph Adams* - Apocalypse - 7488 locations - finished 7/23
13. *Living Promises - Amy Lane* - M/M Romance - 8244 locations - 64% complete

*July TBR List*
14. *Boltman - Eric Quinn Knowles* - Superheroes 
15. *Feed - Mira Grant* - Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## chipotle

1. Strong and Sexy (Sky High Air #2) by Jill Shalvis - okay
2. Harbor Lights (Chesapeake Shores #3) by Sherryl Woods - okay
3. The Fixer-Upper by Mary Kay Andrews - good
4. The Chef's Choice by Kristin Hardy - good
5. Calling the Shots by Ellen Hartman - okay
6. Dear Emily by Fern Michaels - okay
7. How to Knit a Heart Back Home (Cypress Hollow Yarn #2) by Rachael Herron - okay
8. Summer on Blossom Street (Blossom Street #6) by Debbie Macomber - okay
9. How to Knit a Love Song (Cypress Hollow Yarn #1) by Rachael Herron - okay
10. Veganist by Kathy Freston - wish it included some recipes
11. Drinking Problems at the Fountain of Youth by Beth Teitell - good
12. Back on Blossom Street (Blossom Street #4) - okay
13. Christmas in Whitehorn by Susan Mallery - okay
14. Start Me Up by Victoria Dahl - good


----------



## Jaasy

1   Buried Prey by John Sandford, DTB, finished
2   Dead Reckoning by Charlaine Harris, DTB, finished
3   Sugar and Spices by Keith Lee Johnson, finished
4   Pretenses by Keith Lee Johnson, finished
5   Over and Over Again by Ni'Cola Mitchell, finished
6   Twisted by Ni'cola Mitchell, finished
7   Streets of New York 2 by Mark Anthony, finished
8   Streets of New York 3 by Mark Anthony, finished
9   Mama Ruby by Mary Monroe,   
10 Crack 1 by Shaka, finished
11 Split Second by Catherine Coulter, finished
12


----------



## talleylynn

1. *One Day * by David Nicholls (7/2)
8036 locations; 448 pages
2. *Walking into Murder * by Jean Dahr Lambert (7/4)
4521 locations; no pages
3. *The Last Bookstore in America * by Amy Stewart (7/7)
3340 locations; no pages
4. *The Saucier's Apprentice * by Bob Spitz (7/11)
5697 locations; 336 pages
5. *Fire in the Hole: A Year in the Life of the World's Sorriest Stuntwoman * by Colleen Kelli (7/15)
3461 locations; no pages
6. *Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble * by H. P. Mallory (7/17)
6496 locations; 297 pages
7. *The Flight Level Chronicles * by Lillian LeBlanc (7/19)
1260 locations; 114 pages
8. *Murder in Exile * by Vincent O'Neill (7/23)
2804 locations; 208 pages
9. *A Cold Day For Murder * by Dana Stabenow (7/24)
2818 locations; 172 pages
10. *Barefoot * by Elin Hilderbrand (7/2
7852 locations; 416 pages


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Final Battle (In Her Name #3) (Omnibus Edition) by Michael R. Hicks (11679-16077 Loc's) (T = 4398 Loc's) 7/4/11
2. Illusion of Luck by Robert Robinson (5564 Loc's) 7/10/11
3. First Contact (In Her Name #4) by Michael R. Hicks 7607 Loc's) 7/13/11
4. Legend of The Sword (In Her Name #5) by Michael R. Hicks (6889 Loc's) 7/21/11
5. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Millennium Trilogy #1) by Steig Larsson and Reg Keeland (469 Pages) 7/21/11
6. Life's a Beach: Limited Edition by Claire Cook (4617 Loc's) 7/25/11
7. Summer's Crossing by Julie Kagawa (845 Loc's) 7/26/11


----------



## Maxx

July 2011

1.  One Day (kindle) as of 7/1/11 on page 25, as of 7/31/11, 42 pages read(in July)
2.  Kitchen House (audiobook) began 7/1/11, completed 7/13/11, 384 pages
3.  Furies of Calderon (dtb) began 7/1/11, as of 7/31/11 10 pages read
4.  The Psychopath Test (audiobook) began 7/13/11, completed 7/18/11, 288 pages
5.  Shiver (audiobook) began 7/18/11, completed 7/31/11, 400 pages

July Total Pages:  1124


----------



## MissStar

*Title....Author....Locations....Date Finished*

1. The Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook....Matt Dunn....7534....7/2/11 
2. Daughter of the Blood....Anne Bishop....7193....7/6/11 
3. Every Crooked Nanny....Kathy Hogan Trocheck....7406....7/8/11
4. Heir to the Shadows....Anne Bishop....8273....7/10/11
5. Queen of the Darkness....Anne Bishop....7915....7/12/11
6. Dating Mr. December....Phillips Ashley....4624....7/14/11
7. The Psychopath Test: A Journey Through the Madness Industry....Jon Ronson....3732....7/15/11
8. Dear Cupid....Julie Ortolon....5080....7/16/11
9. One Night in Boston....Allie Boniface....5135....7/18/11
10. Just Dial 911 for Assistance....Jason Krumbine....5725....7/20/11
11. Bubba and the Dead Woman....C.L. Bevill....3707....7/21/11
12. The Cat Who Read Backwards....Lilian Jackson Brown....1983....7/23/11
13. The Cat Who Ate Danish Modern....Lilian Jackson Brown....1883....7/24/11
14. The Cat Who Turned On and Off....Lilian Jackson Brown....2121....7/25/11
15. The Emo Bunny That Should: A Story for Demented Children....John H. Carroll....163....7/25/11
16. The Cat Who Saw Red....Lilian Jackson Brown....2106....7/27/11
17. The Cat Who Played Brahms....Lilian Jackson Brown....2102....7/28/11
18. The Cat Who Played Post Office....Lilian Jackson Brown....2178....7/29/11
19. The Cat Who Knew Shakespeare....Lilian Jackson Brown....2074....7/31/11


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salnger 288 pgs. 7/3       phenomenal
2. The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald 180 pgs. 7/5       ; one of the best I have ever read
3. Soul Surfer by Bethany Hamilton 240 pgs. 7/6     okay
4. The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum  244 pgs. 7/9      good and creepy
5. Sugar in my Bowl by Erica Jong 256 pgs. 7/12 good     
6. Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning 348 pgs. 7/19       one of my favs
7. Stolen Life by Jaycee Dugard 288 pgs. 7/24      heartbreaking
8. Inside Life Behind Bars in America by Michael Santos 336 pgs. 7/26      good
9.


----------



## sebat

1.  Deceived By the Others (H&W Investigations Book 3) by Jess Haines
2.  The Righteous by Michael Wallace
3.  A Perfect Evil by Alex Kava
4.  Split Second by Alex Kava
5.  The Soul Catcher by Alex Kava
6.  Bone in the Throat by Anthony Bourdain


----------



## LauraB

*Currently reading: *
One Year Bible , kindle
The Magicians ; Kindle

*Completed* :
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand , Sony (from overdrive)
The Paris Wife , Sony ( Library)
What there is to Say we have Said , *ARC
Midnight Riot , Kindle


----------



## Gayle

1. *How I Killed Pluto and Why It Had It Coming* - Mike Brown - library book on my IPad
2. *Vacations from Hell* - various authors - Kindle
3. *Night Vision* - Paul Levine - Kindle - 5331 locations
4. *In the Garden of Temptation* - Cynthia Wicklund - Kindle - 5328 locations
5. *Still Missing* - Chevy Stevens - Kindle - 4854 locations, 342 pages
6. *Winter Garden* - Kristen Hannah - Kindle - 9153 locations, 394 pages
7. *The Snowman* - Jo Nesbo - library book on my iPad
8. *Track of the Cat* - Nevada Barr - library book on my iPad
9. *Tularosa* - Michael McGarrity - DTB


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok I am in this month.  Hopefully I can read some with a few days off.

 Title                                         Author                                   Format           Locs/pgs       Date Finished
1.Loose Ends                              Terri Reid                               Kindle             3397 locs        7/1/11
           (A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery)    
2.Romance Novel                         PJ Jones                                 Kindle             3398 locs        7/13/11
3.Coffin Humor: A Short Story       John Brinling                             Kindle             489 locs          7/12/11
4.Heather Farm                           Dorte Hummelshoj Jakobesen      Kindle             167 Locs         7/12/11
5.Zombie Betrayal                        Robert DeCoteau                     Kindle             767 locs          7/13/11
6.She Drives Me Crazy                 Celia Rivenbark                        Kindle             293 locs          7/14/11
7.The Mountain and The City        Brian Martinez                          Kindle             611 locs          7/15/11
8.Einstein's Refrigerator:              Steve Silverman                        Kindle             1702 locs        7/17/11
   And Other Stories from the Flip Side
9.Broken Rule: A Short Story         Joshua Scribner                        Kindle            254 locs           7/18/11
10.The Easy Path                         Steve Gerber                           Kindle             376 locs           7/19/11
11.The Secret Between Us            Barbara Delinsky                      DTB                295 pgs           7/20/11
12.Baker's Fatal Dozen                  Lisa Harris                               DTB                249 pgs           7/21/11
13.The Pause Ghost:                    Joshua Scribner                        Kindle             211 locs           7/22/11
           A Short Story   
14.All That Remains:                    Joshua Scribner                        Kindle             182 locs           7/22/11
           A Short Story
15.Familiar Faces:                        Joshua Scribner                        Kindle              159 locs           7/23/11
           A Short Story
16.Hell and Back:                         Joshua Scribner                        Kindle              187 locs           7/24/11
           A Short Story
17.The Safest Place:                    Joshua Scribner                        Kindle              112 locs           7/24/11
           A Weird Short Story  
18.Under The Bed and Funny Cats  Joshua Scribner                        Kindle               310 locs           7/24/11
           :2 Somewhat Silly Horror Short Stories
19.Sidewalks: A Short Story          Joshua Scribner                         Kindle              190 locs           7/24/11
20.Urgent Questions 1:                 Joshua Scribner                        Kindle               330 locs           7/24/11
           Five Flash Fiction Stories
21.Completing The Cycle               Mike Lewis                               Kindle               389 locs           7/25/11
           (Short Story)
22.The Hour Of Time                    Vincent Hobbes                         Kindle               461 locs           7/25/11
23.Ghoul                                    Phaedra Weldon                         Kindle               249 locs          7/25/11
24.Nothing Happened                   Joshua Scribner                          Kindle              281 Locs          7/25/11
            :A Short Story
25.Strange Angels                       Lily St. Crow                             DTB                  293 pgs           7/27/11
26.A Memorable Weekend             John Brinling                              Kindle               425 locs           7/29/11
            :A Short Story
27.Just Like Old Times                  Hetty St.James                         Kindle                209 locs          7/29/11
28.Redtooth                               Brian Rathbone                          Kindle                224 locs          7/30/11
29.Song of the Swan                   Kelly Ferjutz                              Kindle                287 locs          7/30/11
30.A Coyboy's Honor                  Lois Richer                                DTB                  216 pgs          7/31/11


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Philip Roth Portnoy's complaint


----------



## drenee

*Clara and Mr. Tiffany*. Susan Vreeland. Sony. 432pgs.
*Winter Sea*. Susanna Kearsley. 8,650 loc. 
*Rude Awakenings of a Jane Austin Addict*. Laura Viera Rigler. Audio. 9hrs. 23min.
*The Tale of Hill Top Farm.* Susan Wittig Albert. Audio. 9hrs. 18mins.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _ The Snowman _ by Jo Nesbo *****
2. _Odd Thomas _ by Dean Koontz ****
3. _Never Knowing _ by Chevy Stevens ****
4. _A Clash of Kings _ by George R. R. Martin *****
5. _Confessions of a Call Center Gal _ by Lisa Lim ***
6. _A Stolen Life _ by Jaycee Dugard ***
7. _Divergent_ by Veronica Roth *****
8. _A Visit From the Goon Squad _ by Jennifer Egan **
9. _The Dry Grass of August _ by Anna Jean Mayhew ***
10. _Sugar & Spice _ by Saffina Desforges ****
11. _The Redbreast _ by Jo Nesbo ****
12. _Sick_ by Brett Battles ***


----------



## mooshie78

1.  The Death of Promises--David Dalglish (started 6/27, finished 7/5)
2.  The Shadows of Grace--David Dalglish 
3.  A Sliver of Redemption--David Dalglish
4.  A Dance with Dragons--George R. R. Martin 
5.  The World According to Garp--John Irving (paperback, started 7/31)

Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.


----------



## Neekeebee

*A Storm of Swords* - George R. R. Martin 
*Seven Exes are Eight Too Many* - Heather Wardell
*Mr. Monk on the Couch* - Lee Goldberg
*Lost Light* - Michael Connelly
*Summer at Willow Lake* - Susan Wiggs

 Best read of the month, so far.

N


----------



## gina1230

1)   The Devil Who Tamed Her by Johanna Lindsey     Audible     Began 7/1/11     Finished 7/4/11
2)   Eternity in Death by J. D. Robb                           Audible     Began 7/4/11     Finished 7/10/11
3)   One Foot in the Grave by Jeaniene Frost             Audible     Began 7/13/11   Finished 7/13/11
4)   The Marriage Bargain by Diane Perkins               DTB          Began 7/13/11   Finished 7/20/11
5)  Seduction by Amanda Quick                                Audible     Began 7/21/11   Finished 7/30/11
6)  Tall, Dark and Dead by Tate Hallaway                  DTB          Began 7/24/11   Finished 7/27/11
7)  Eternal Hunter by Cynthia Eden                          Kindle       Began 7/27/11   Finished


----------



## izzy

I'm back again! As always any books listed were read on the kindle (besides Mangas)

*1-7.* 7/1 Honey Hunt (Manga) Vols. 1-7 
*8-16.* 7/2 Black Bird (Manga) Vols. 1-8
*17-18.* 7/3 Beast Master (Manga) Vols. 1-2
*19.* 7/3-7/4 Black Butler (Manga) Vol 1
*20.* 7/4 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin (1040 pages) - 15%
*21.* 7/7 Dragon Actually by G.A. Aiken (352 pages)
*22.* 7/16-7/17 Jessica's Guide to Dating on the Dark Side by Beth Fantasky (5425 locs)
*23.* 7/19 Pretty Little Liars by Sara Shepard 
*24.* 7/27-7/29 Supernaturally by Kiersten White
*25.* 7/30-7/31 The Lost Saint by Bree Despain

Read in July: 24
Read in 2011: 57
Read in 2010: 58
Covers:


----------



## sheltiemom

I am in again.

1.  The Brutal Telling - Louise Penny - 9961 locations
2.  Secrets to the Grave - Tami Hoag - audible
3.  The Vault - Boyd Morrison - 6032 locations


----------

